# Photo Backdrops



## Misschief (Feb 3, 2021)

I must admit, I'm a little bit excited. Watching photography videos can be a little dangerous but one thing inspired me. Photo backdrops! My order arrived today - 3 backdrops with a different print on each side. I had to wait until I got home and this isn't the best (I left the shrink wraps on and they're not very attractive) but I'm happy! This opens up a whole new world! Now for the lighting....


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks great!  I think I saw an ad for something like that on IG.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 4, 2021)

Fun! What camera are you using? 

For lighting, if you have a sunny day and a spot out of direct sunlight where you could set up either outdoors or right next to a big window, that will make great photos. 

If, like me, you live somewhere where grey days are more common than bright ones in winter, a light box might be a good investment. They're not overly expensive.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> Fun! What camera are you using?
> 
> For lighting, if you have a sunny day and a spot out of direct sunlight where you could set up either outdoors or right next to a big window, that will make great photos.
> 
> If, like me, you live somewhere where grey days are more common than bright ones in winter, a light box might be a good investment. They're not overly expensive.


This was taken with my cell phone (LG Velvet), on my desk. The best window for me is my kitchen window, on my kitchen counter. Honestly, the light in this suite is horrible, especially at this time of year. I've been thinking about a light box but I've done without it this long so I can wait for a while longer. One thing at a time, right?

I appreciate the input, though.

Here's a quick snap of my "studio" and the result of that "shoot". LOL I'm really trying to take better photos and this is one step.


----------



## Booker (Feb 4, 2021)

That is really neat!  Where do you even look for stuff like that (background)?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2021)

Booker said:


> That is really neat!  Where do you even look for stuff like that (background)?


Amazon... photo backdrops. There are plenty of choices. Honestly, it was hard to decide and I might get another set..... or two.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 4, 2021)

I watched a video/TikTok where you can make your own backdrops with stiff poster board and contact paper....
Pretty pics!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 4, 2021)

I've been watching videos on how to make an effective light box for under $20...  I've also seen them on Amazon for under $30 so wondering if I should even bother.  I currently use a bookcase shelf... lined corregated cardboard with sticky shelf paper that looks like rustic white boards and will do the same for the background soon.  Lighting is my real issue!


----------



## amd (Feb 4, 2021)

I went to Menards and picked up two boards - the decorative kind used for fancy closets - for $6 each. Here's my results:




You can see I don't quite get the lighting or focus the best... heck I'm not even sure the picture is straight! No amount of apps or photo editors seem to be able to help me, so I've deceided to give up on doing my own photos. On my list this week is to reach out to my photographer friend and hire her to do it. The time and energy for it just isn't worth it. I applaud those who can do it well.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 4, 2021)

amd said:


> I went to Menards and picked up two boards - the decorative kind used for fancy closets - for $6 each. Here's my results:
> View attachment 53787
> 
> You can see I don't quite get the lighting or focus the best... heck I'm not even sure the picture is straight! No amount of apps or photo editors seem to be able to help me, so I've deceided to give up on doing my own photos. On my list this week is to reach out to my photographer friend and hire her to do it. The time and energy for it just isn't worth it. I applaud those who can do it well.



I think it looks great... and I love the soap.  The only thing about 'proper' backdrops is they are one piece and flow from top to bottom giving a sort of infinity look (no line where horizontal meets vertical).


----------



## Misschief (Feb 4, 2021)

The biggest thing for me in our ground floor suite is lighting. Right now, I can't see spending on a fancy light set up because 1) I don't have any storage room or setup room and 2) I can't afford it. I love my new backdrops and I look forward to experimenting with different locations in our suite and outside, once the weather improves.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 4, 2021)

That's what I'm thinking as well... I'm looking forward to taking some photos outside!


----------



## amd (Feb 4, 2021)

SPowers said:


> The only thing about 'proper' backdrops is they are one piece and flow from top to bottom giving a sort of infinity look (no line where horizontal meets vertical).


And that's what I like about my boards. Unfortunately my eyes can't see a straightline (ahem, and I used to be a drafter!)... which is also why I avoid cutting soap by hand.


----------



## SPowers (Feb 4, 2021)

amd said:


> And that's what I like about my boards. Unfortunately my eyes can't see a straightline (ahem, and I used to be a drafter!)... which is also why I avoid cutting soap by hand.



I hear ya!  That is me to a 'T'.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 4, 2021)

SPowers said:


> Lighting is my real issue!


Get a ring light like all the famous Tiktok-ers! Jusk Kidding! But the ring lights are pretty cheap and light small subjects... They have them on amazon... $40 with a stand! I've always like natural light though. Sunrise and dusk best times for natural light pics.


----------



## FreshVelvet (Feb 5, 2021)

I print out some backgrounds and run them through my laminator using matte film. I've also found some good-looking linoleum or ceramic tiles at Lowes to use as backgrounds. I switch them up so sometimes they are the horizontal surface and other times, the vertical background.

Edited to add: 
I also like optimizing the exposure of the photos to ensure they have a good range of tones and properly reflect the shade of the soap. I start by trying to pick the right exposure on the camera, then use the Levels adjustment Photoshop. PS is expensive, though. for a simpler or cheaper approach, you could try a website like PineTools or free image editors like GIMP.


----------



## Basil (Feb 5, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I must admit, I'm a little bit excited. Watching photography videos can be a little dangerous but one thing inspired me. Photo backdrops! My order arrived today - 3 backdrops with a different print on each side. I had to wait until I got home and this isn't the best (I left the shrink wraps on and they're not very attractive) but I'm happy! This opens up a whole new world! Now for the lighting....
> 
> View attachment 53776


WOW!!! Looks good !


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 5, 2021)

These look great! I have been taking product photos for a while now and here are some suggestions. In general, I think the first thing you need is to think of high level photo categories:

1) Product photos for e-commerce/website/Etsy etc. - Ideally, these need to be close ups that clearly showcase your product in thumbnails while customers are browsing through online. I love blacked out backgrounds for my photos, but white is the most popular. A lot of folks take pics against rustic wood/brick type backgrounds as well. There are a ton of background options available on Amazon, Michaels etc. for as little as $20 if you want to experiment.

2) Pictures with props - Props will really help your pictures stand out. I sell a Bourbon & Oak shaving soap and one of my pics is the soap with a lathered up brush, safety razor and some lovely Bourbon in a nice whiskey glass. My Sweet Tobacco scent has a "pipe" as a prop. You do need to be careful with props though, your customers will associate your product with the prop, so it can potentially backfire if the prop that you choose does not "jive" with the product theme

3) Lifestyle pics - This is where you can experiment with perspectives, lighting, shadows etc. Try to take a portrait picture of your products, any backdrop will do really, you do even do this outside if you have the time. Hopefully your cell phone has a portrait mode, read a bit about "bokeh" and best practices around portrait photography. Change the perspective so that you place your camera horizontal and closer to the product. Let sunlight fall on your products and take a picture with natural shadows. Be creative!

There are other themes that are possible, but these 3 will allow you to build enough variety and good quality pictures.

The next thing is lighting, and boy, I can take the whole day to talk about just that. My recommendation without overwhelming folks that are just starting with product photography is to build a simple lightbox at home. You need a utility knife, tape, a medium size moving box/carton, some tissue paper to build this - total of may be $15 worth of investment. Ton of Youtube videos out there that show you how to build a lightbox. For lighting options, you can either re-use your table lamps or invest in some cheap lights, you really don't need this unless you have enough scale to warrant this kind of investment(time, money and space). If you don't want to do any of these, there are companies out there that will happily take your money and sell you a well made lightbox with pre-installed lights, these are convenient for sure, but personally I think they are a bit of a rip off.

Also, read a bit on composition. This is a whole another topic in itself(and my favorite actually), but I usually recommend familiarizing yourself with the rule of thirds, a very simple concept that everyone can incorporate to get their pics to stand out a bit.

Lastly, I think a lot of folks undermine the importance of editing. You don't need to be an expert, shoot RAW and edit in professional softwares like Lightroom, Capture One etc for this. I still take a ton of pics on my iPhone and edit them on the Photos app on my Mac. Editing is what will make your image stand apart from the rest of the crowd!

Hope this helps a bit and feel free to reach out if you have any questions.


----------



## Zing (Feb 5, 2021)

People -- what's all this about improving backdrops and photography skills?  You're gonna make my terrycloth bath towels feel bad.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> People -- what's all this about improving backdrops and photography skills?  You're gonna make my terrycloth bath towels feel bad.


There's always room for improvement, my dear Zing. Towels work great! Actually, I've been a photography buff (strictly amateur... very amateur) for a long time and any tips on improving are welcome. I'm not looking for professional quality, just tips that will help.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 5, 2021)

I'd say a towel is totally appropriate for soap pics! 

In terms of lighting, if you're a cheapskate but use a camera with a built in flash, you can fake a diffuser in various ways. I stick masking tape over the flash so it seems less directional and gives softer shadows.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 5, 2021)

After reading your tip's on soap photo shoot's thought i'd try to take a picture out side w/ a back drop of our  weathered law chair' its a pretty sunny day. soap is a drop swirl w/ two different colors of brown' scented w/ NG Peppermint Patty ( smells so yummy just like the mint candy & the chocolate scent is a great replica) & Peppermint EO.  I used a new soap stamp' I think it adds a nice finished touch' ordered from amazon. the photo issn't touched up, maybe I should have.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice! 

I'd personally crop in a bit closer and touch up just a little, but every it shows the soap well, which at the end of the day is what you're going for.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you' I'll do that, This photo shoot to be continued


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 5, 2021)

FreshVelvet said:


> I print out some backgrounds and run them through my laminator using matte film. I've also found some good-looking linoleum or ceramic tiles at Lowes to use as backgrounds. I switch them up so sometimes they are the horizontal surface and other times, the vertical background.
> 
> Edited to add:
> I also like optimizing the exposure of the photos to ensure they have a good range of tones and properly reflect the shade of the soap. I start by trying to pick the right exposure on the camera, then use the Levels adjustment Photoshop. PS is expensive, though. for a simpler or cheaper approach, you could try a website like PineTools or free image editors like GIMP.
> ...


I used Photoshop extensively for 20 years. Once I retired, I could no longer afford it so I looked high and low. I discovered Affimity Photo and have never looked back! Far less expensive and I can do everything I was able to do in Photoshop.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 5, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I used Photoshop extensively for 20 years. Once I retired, I could no longer afford it so I looked high and low. I discovered Affimity Photo and have never looked back! Far less expensive and I can do everything I was able to do in Photoshop.


I have the Affinity suite, and the Serif suite. I find it a little over my head (I use Page Plus a LOT), to be honest, but I hope to make some time to learn it better. For now, I'm using a simple program, paint.net


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

I played a bit this morning. Overnight, I found myself thinking about a set up for my Goat Milk & Lavender soap and this is what I came up with. It's a cloudy, overcast day and, I must say, I'm pretty happy with this one. (Critique welcomed)

I'm finding that I really like flat lays.


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 6, 2021)

Great shot, love the composition and the use of props! Have you tried editing this pic? If not, you might want to increase the exposure, add some contrast and saturate the colors slightly.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

JackofallShaves said:


> Great shot, love the composition and the use of props! Have you tried editing this pic? If not, you might want to increase the exposure, add some contrast and saturate the colors slightly.


Kind of like this?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 6, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I played a bit this morning. Overnight, I found myself thinking about a set up for my Goat Milk & Lavender soap and this is what I came up with. It's a cloudy, overcast day and, I must say, I'm pretty happy with this one. (Critique welcomed)
> 
> I'm finding that I really like flat lays.
> 
> View attachment 53822


Beautiful soap & Photo's


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful soap & Photo's


Thank you


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 6, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> View attachment 53832


Love it! I would totally buy this soap based on this pic. I am in the process of editing some pics from one of my shoots, so I edited yours as well. Hope you like it. As I was editing your pic, I realized that this pic will come out really nice with additional lighting or with some more natural light (try taking the exact same shot when it is not overcast).


----------



## Zing (Feb 6, 2021)

Misschief said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> View attachment 53832


MUCH better and the first one was really nice as is.  How'd you do the top white?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

Zing said:


> MUCH better and the first one was really nice as is.  How'd you do the top white?


It's really difficult..... not. Actually, it's soda ash. I don't mind it (on this particular soap) and I know it washes off. In the meantime, it looks pretty cool, doesn't it?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 6, 2021)

JackofallShaves said:


> Love it! I would totally buy this soap based on this pic. I am in the process of editing some pics from one of my shoots, so I edited yours as well. Hope you like it. As I was editing your pic, I realized that this pic will come out really nice with additional lighting or with some more natural light (try taking the exact same shot when it is not overcast).


I love it and I see what you did. Thank you! 

Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny (cold, but sunny) here. I think I'll try to talk my dh into helping me with some photos. He used to love photography; maybe I can pique his interest again.


----------



## sherrig (Feb 14, 2021)

I took these with an Iphone  I tried a few backdrops but like this approach as well. 








These two I just put the focus on a different a bath bomb to give myself focused options. 



I haven't edited.


----------



## sherrig (Feb 14, 2021)

If you use a home shot make sure the background doesn't have a glue bottle in it.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 14, 2021)

sherrig said:


> I took these with an Iphone  I tried a few backdrops but like this approach as well.



It's fun trying new approaches, isn't it? I played with a mirror this morning. That was fun, too. I really had to be aware of not just the composition but of what was reflected in the mirror.

LOL at the glue bottle in the background. Yes, got to be aware of everything that might make it into the picture.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 19, 2021)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				




Not sure if the link will show up, but this is what I mentioned earlier for the DIY peeps out there...


----------



## AliOop (Feb 19, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> Not sure if the link will show up, but this is what I mentioned earlier for the DIY peeps out there...


That was my first time on TikTok, and that's a ½ hour of my life that I will never get back. But I'm still giggling so I guess it was worth it?


----------



## Misschief (Feb 27, 2021)

I picked up some more photo props today at Michael's. They have these gorgeous large single blooms that I think will be fun as an accent in photos. The floral sprays were two for one so I grabbed a couple of those as well. I also picked up a few sheets of scrapbook paper that I think will be fun. In all, I spent less that $20 and I'm already having fun.


----------



## Wooden Wick (Aug 19, 2021)

We just made a video about all things photography! Please check it out below:


----------



## Trinidad Kelly (Aug 30, 2021)

Misschief said:


> I must admit, I'm a little bit excited. Watching photography videos can be a little dangerous but one thing inspired me. Photo backdrops! My order arrived today - 3 backdrops with a different print on each side. I had to wait until I got home and this isn't the best (I left the shrink wraps on and they're not very attractive) but I'm happy! This opens up a whole new world! Now for the lighting....
> 
> View attachment 53776


There are a few apps that you can use on your phone. I like Light Room and Photo Room. Product photos is a real challenge for me. Hopefully I will get great at it someday.



Wooden Wick said:


> We just made a video about all things photography! Please check it out below:



I also read the email and shared it with my son. Will definitely watch this video and send it to him also. Thanks for sharing.


----------

